# Salvage truck?



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

if it has a salvage title it means it was wrecked/totaled not repoed, you can never get a regular title it will always be a salvage title, as far as insurance you would have to talk to your insurance company about that. I would take it to a mechanic and have it thoroughly checked out and make sure the frame is straight.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

As Cmarie stated, it wasn't a repo it was a totaled vehicle. 

Since it was a newer vehicle with low mileage, it had to have been wrecked pretty badly for the insurance company to total it.

I'd steer clear, because you can't get insurance or a regular title to it. A vehicle like that would only be good as a Farm Use vehicle.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!!!

I might have gotten the whole repo / salvage thin mixed up on the truck, I was looking at two very alike trucks and got them mixed up I'll post a link her in a bit. I looked pretty straight to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

2008 Chevrolet Silverado Cert Of Title-Salvage Title Pickup Truck for sale in Mcallen, TX at Copart Auto Auction Lot 11419632

Like I said, missing the head liner is missing, and that's all that I can see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

The body may be straight but underneath is where I'd be looking. If you were seriously interested I'd try contacting them to see what kind of accident it was in and how much damage was done. I'd take a look before bidding/buying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm...true.. One of my coworkers brought up the fact the 4 wheel drive might not work, which doesn't bother me too much..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Also depends on why it has a salvage title. If it was wrecked, that's one set of problems. If it was invovled in a flood (often this is the case in newer, low mileage vehicles) it is whole 'nother set of issues and those you really don't want to deal with. 

Basically you have to go into a salvage title situation with a couple things in mind. First is the thing is going to need more TLC then a vehicle of the same age/mileage that still has a clear title. Second, when you go to sell it you wont be able to get as much money for it. So, I guess third, keep one and two in mind when giving an offer. The vehicle most likely isn't worth what they are asking for it.


----------

